# Fly Home Loft?



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I was bannding a young bird today and when I picked up the hen I read the band and it said FlyHome.I thought their was a Fly Home loft on this message board or they had a website.I just wanted to let them know that I have one of the birds from them.It is a very nice hen to!So if Fly Home Loft is on this message board or any one knows about the site please let me know.


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

So you found that hen right but its not yours


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

No she is my hen.She was given to me with another bird(cock).So it is a pair of birds.Im geussing he bought the birds from them.The guy I got the birds from no longer lives in Bakersfield.I don`t know his new phone number either.But yes she is my hen im just looking for Fly Home Loft.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Flying 4ever*

I have got flying 4ever and ddl.  You have got custom bands on that birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I want to say that those bands belong to a gentleman over here on the east coast somewhere. Seems like NY? I know it's up north from us. He had birds in one of our races a couple years back. I'll look later and see if I have any info on him. Everyone here is still sleeping so I have to be quiet!! LOL


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

There is a Fly Home Loft in the Lancaster / Palmdale, CA area. I'm a little hesitant to give out their contact information though.

Birdboy, if you really want to contact Fly Home, I'd suggest you call the ARPU and ask them if they can put you on contact with Fly Home Lofts in Palmdale CA.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wouldn't worry about the contact info, Zig. Anyone can google the name and somewhere down there it'll give you it in a list of clubs anyway.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is the info from the AU web site. I guess who ever I was thinking about is not around any more. Couldn't find any info.............



Club Code : FLYHOME 
Club Secretary : TIM ROSS 
City : PALMDALE 
State : CA 
Phone No. : 661-944-6233 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Not to far.*

Ah ok I know about this hen now.It was a guy that I got started into pigeon he had gotten a pair from some where in Palmdale because he told me.Well one of the pairs he had gotten he had given to me.He had run out of run and we don`t live to far away so he gave them to me.But when I first started out with pigeons it seemed as though no one around here had pigeons and they all lived in like Germany or something.But as I got more and more into it and found this message board I noticed that their is a lot of people around me with pigeon.But thanks for helping me find out who it was and where they live.


----------

